# Website Design



## Votkrath (Dec 17, 2008)

It is in it's early stages so the design is *far* from done, but I still need comments on what I've accomplished this far even if I started yesterday evening.

Don't comment the code since it's a mess right now.

Basically just a menu and a header without text this far:

http://rapidfiles.net/web/index.html


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 17, 2008)

really nice


----------



## Votkrath (Dec 17, 2008)

...so what can I improve?


----------



## Rowan (Dec 17, 2008)

you dont need to improve anything its looking nice, good design (Y)


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks great V!

I really can't give any comments because, at the moment, I want to see what you do next


----------



## Votkrath (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, gotta come up with something to have on the site first, which is the hardest part at the moment. Any suggest on the site subject?


----------



## Ducky (Dec 19, 2008)

Ducky APPROVES!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

Galactastic dood!



Looks very clean and simple!


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, why did you start a site if you don't even know what it is going to contain? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you can do some more designing on it, and then just sell it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or, make it like, a portfolio.

Or, a shop for more great designs (which I'm sure you can make)


----------



## Egonny (Dec 19, 2008)

Approved by Egonny, now go work on that website and make it a masterpiece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Splych (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice site design. I really like the colour of the site ^^

It's perfect as it is.


----------



## Sstew (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats awesome, Love the design of it, Would look great in Red or Black as well. nice work


----------

